# Fiet Electric Costco LED Shop Light PAR vs Finnex Lights



## CoryWM (Dec 7, 2010)

It's a long video for sure. But I figured after all the testing etc, it's best to just leave in different par results as they seem to help people.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice video Cory, thanks!


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I didn't watch the video, so I can't comment on performance, but just FYI, pretty much every Feit Electric LED unit I've ever seen has had a dismally short lifespan...

Tommy


----------



## CoryWM (Dec 7, 2010)

LS6 Tommy said:


> I didn't watch the video, so I can't comment on performance, but just FYI, pretty much every Feit Electric LED unit I've ever seen has had a dismally short lifespan...
> 
> Tommy


I also make mention of this in the video. However being it was bought from costco they should warranty it with no questions asked.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

That's the biggest loach I've ever seen, beautiful fish nice job on Vid too thanks for the info


----------



## CoryWM (Dec 7, 2010)

Midnighttide102 said:


> That's the biggest loach I've ever seen, beautiful fish nice job on Vid too thanks for the info


Her name is Meatloaf


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CoryWM said:


> Her name is Meatloaf


Thanks for the vid.. Has a lot of interesting measurements.. 

BTw: Re K temp as "cool white.. That is in reference to a incandescent "standard".. which is in line w/ architectural thinking.
not a daylight standard..

Using 3500k as a reference it is "cool".. using 6500k it is "warm".. 
Admittedly at 4000k either way "cool white" is a bit of a stretch..


----------



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

The review is right on with the issues it points out and the plusses. I got one at CostCo in Nov. for some added light to replace an old T8 fixture on my 55 gal. I have a pair of T5s one of which is 10k, so I wanted to add something warmer. 

The fixture fits across the top, though it would be nice if it had another half inch. Definitely want to leave the glass on top in case it slips.

The light is definitely warmer than what you'd want for a typical tank, though with the T5s that were too cool it mixes pretty well. It puts out enough lumens that it's still a little warm, but not bad. Since my water has some tannins, it doesn't really seem off.

The plants have been very happy. Somehow Java Moss loves it a little too much, since the stuff is crawling over all the other plants, been pulling out clumps of it every week. The susswassertang has been doing particularly well which has been nice. The cabomba and other stem plants are loving it. No algae issues.

The light bleed is an issue, I've been planning on sorting out something to cover that edge, but haven't put the time in yet.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Great video with excellent information on different lights. I had seen something similar at the home improvement store and was wondering what the output from those was like even if the color wouldn't be terribly desirable. And some Finnex Stingray PAR data on a 55 long to boot. 10 PAR is lower than I would've hoped for at the substrate as I'm running one on a low tech 55--I was hoping for at least 15--but it hasn't been a problem yet and like you said they're not nearly the algae-growers some other fixtures can be.


----------

